

Trolls drive Anita Sarkeesian out of her house to prove misogyny doesn't exist - dataminer
http://www.theverge.com/2014/8/27/6075179/anita-sarkeesian-says-she-was-driven-out-of-house-by-threats

======
strathmeyer
As a gamer it's difficult to understand how people can't see what's wrong with
journalists giving her attention for playing the victim. She is a troll of the
worst kind, are we supposed to join her??

~~~
ewzimm
I think you're confused about what "playing the victim" means. When a man says
he had to hit his wife because she wouldn't stop nagging him, that's playing
the victim. When a woman contacts the police after receiving death threats,
that's responding to a threat appropriately.

~~~
strathmeyer
What is it if a woman says she is receiving threats just for attention and
never informs the police?? Is that playing the victim? I shouldn't known
there'd be plenty of white knights here.

~~~
ewzimm
I sure you have used the Internet often enough to know people can move to
threats pretty quickly. I have already seen plenty of open threats to her, so
arguing that nobody has threatened her can only mean you haven't seen it yet
or you believe the threats only started after she claimed to be threatened.
Even in that case, it proves her point. Responses I've seen from others say
threats are extremely common, especially for people who comment on social
issues.

